# Transporting a child’s bike trailer



## danielk4601 (1 Aug 2021)

Hi, I have purchased a 2 seat pull along trailer, but there are limited safe routes I can do from home. Therefore I want to drive to locations with our bikes on the roof, but the trailer won’t fit in the roof box or in the boot. I wondered if anyone had come across any bike racks or similar (maybe rear mounted ones) that the trailer could be attached to?

Thanks in advance


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2021)

danielk4601 said:


> Hi, I have purchased a 2 seat pull along trailer, but there are limited safe routes I can do from home. Therefore I want to drive to locations with our bikes on the roof, but the trailer won’t fit in the roof box or in the boot. I wondered if anyone had come across any bike racks or similar (maybe rear mounted ones) that the trailer could be attached to?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Pendle do trike racks which would do. Cannot remember who just now but there are also platforms.
You would need a towbar to fit such things to as well as a light board. A two bike rack could be adapted as well.


----------



## MichaelW2 (1 Aug 2021)

Can you remove the wheels and flat pack the trailer?


----------



## danielk4601 (1 Aug 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Can you remove the wheels and flat pack the trailer?


Hi, yes, the wheels remove and it folds flat, but it is fairly wide as has a metal rigid frame. Thanks


----------



## gasinayr (5 Aug 2021)

a boot rack from Halfords would suit


----------

